# Fazer vs Pulsur vs GS150 vs FZ16



## ajayashish (Dec 5, 2009)

hi, 
I want to buy a bike and am confused about which one to go for. For me speed and milage both are of priority. 

Can someone tell me how much does the following bike gives as milage

Pulsar 220
yamaha Fazer
yamaha FZ16
Suzuki GS150

Please help me guys


----------



## kanishka (Dec 6, 2009)

I have pulsar 220 DTSF-i ...

It has tremendous acceleration...Probably the best till now in indian bikes...


----------



## tcpip (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, even I am looking for a better mileage bike with 150cc displacement

FZ-S gives about 45kmpl as per the showroom guy. FZ16 is very similar to FZ-S, so the mileage should vary much. 

Dunno abt the rest though


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there no one in this forum who owes these bikes... or is it all about computers here...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2009)

the highest milage: Suzuki GS150
pulsar220 will give you the least


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 6, 2009)

i understannd that what is the higest and lowest as the CC is different. But is there noone who rides them have the figures...


----------



## hyde (Dec 6, 2009)

ajayashish said:


> i understannd that what is the higest and lowest as the CC is different. But is there noone who rides them have the figures...




Friend even I am planning to buy a bike with better mileage and good looks..but I believe you might be in a wrong forum..try this site for better review on Indian Bikes

*www.indiabike.com/bikeroadtest_all.asp


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 6, 2009)

Pulsar 220 ftw


----------



## hellknight (Dec 6, 2009)

I've a Pulsar 220 DTSi.. it gives 38kmpl in city and 45kmpl on highways.. go for Suzuki 150 if you want everything and mileage.. Yamaha ones are expensive and have same average as of my Pulsar.. my friend has a FZ-16 and its average is also 38-40kmpl...


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^ can someone tell me how come a 220 engine gives the same milage as a 150 cc engine bike... both are great brands and both know indian market so they both have worked on the milage part as well


----------



## azzu (Dec 7, 2009)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^ can someone tell me how come a 220 engine gives the same milage as a 150 cc engine bike.


though pulsar 220 wont return u 45kmpl{even on highway}
but mileage dont depend on the CC (not every time) 
(referring to r15)
i wish i could tell u more about this but i dont have time now 
And man Where'z Apache rTr 180 in the List its best bike which can give u racing feeling with decent mileage


----------



## last_hopes (Dec 8, 2009)

Êóïëþ çåðêàëà äëÿ FZ400 Fazer,âðîäå êàê îò fz600 òîæå ïîäõîäÿò


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 9, 2009)

i own the FZ16, and its mileage is 40 in city. But trust, its an awesome bike to ride. Just have a test ride before you decide !!!


----------



## hellknight (Dec 10, 2009)

Pulsar 220 WILL give you 45kmpl on highway... Torque+5th gear gives you this


----------



## krates (Dec 13, 2009)

yo FZ is a really awesome bike but if you are looking to do touring then it is not for you... 

0-100 is quite fast in FZ but after that it lags...  I own fz-s it gives me around 42 mileage

P220 really awesome machine... everything is good except the mileage LOL!

Apache 180 mix of power + mileage.. I didn't like the bike very much though it is good...


----------

